# Compaq Presario C751NR Drivers



## ruba (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm having lots of trouble finding the right drivers for my sound card and wireless. please help?

device manager

Ethernet Controller: 
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_137A103C&REV_01\4&23F5EDAD&0&00E0
Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus:
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_103C30D9&REV_1000\4&15F3AEB8&0&0002
SM Bus Controller:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_30D9103C&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&FB
Video Controller:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A03&SUBSYS_30D9103C&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&11
Video Controller (VGA Compatible):
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_30D9103C&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&10


Also, how do I find out what wireless card I have?

Thanks!

edit: I'm running windows xp pro sp 3


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to TSF is this a downgrade to xp as the drivers on compaq site seem to be for vista
The following software and drivers are compatible with your product and the operating system Microsoft Windows Vista
Driver - Audio Date Version Previous Size 
» Conexant High-Definition Audio Driver 
09-2008 4.42.0.0 A » Version: 34.95M 
Driver - Chipset Date Version Previous Size 
» Intel Chipset Installation Utility for ICH8 for Microsoft Windows Vista 
09-2007 8.3.1.1009 » Version: 1.81M 
Driver - Graphics Date Version Previous Size 
» Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family Video/Graphics Driver 
11-2007 7.14.10.1318 A » Version: 15.19M 
Driver - Keyboard, Mouse and Input Devices Date Version Previous Size 
» ALPS Touchpad Pointing Device Driver 
03-2008 7.200.202.25 A » Version: 8.02M 
Driver - Modem Date Version Previous Size 
» Conexant HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP Driver 
11-2007 7.67.00.00 A » Version: 22.22M 
Driver - Network Date Version Previous Size 
» Atheros Wireless LAN Driver 
06-2008 2.00 B » Version: 20.64M 
» Intel PRO/Wireless Drivers for Microsoft Windows Vista 
11-2007 7.10 B » Version: 9.23M 
» Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC Driver 
11-2007 6.103.0126.2007 B » Version: 4.17M 
» Broadcom Wireless LAN Driver for Microsoft Windows Vista 
10-2007 6.00 E » Version: 17.67M 
Driver - Storage Date Version Previous Size 
» Intel Matrix Storage Manager 
12-2007 7.8.0.1012 C » Version: 20.53M 
» USB Mass Storage Device Driver 
11-2007 6.0.6000.2001 A » Version: 5.91M 
BIOS Date Version Previous Size 
» WinFlash for HP Notebook System BIOS (for Notebooks with Intel Processors) - Microsoft Windows Vista-Based 
09-2008 F.34 » Version: 2.02M 
Operating System - Enhancements and QFEs Date Version Previous Size 
» Essential System Updates for Microsoft Windows Vista 
10-2007 2.00 » Version: 14.75M 
Software - Internet Access Date Version Previous Size 
» HP Update and HP Software Update - Critical Security Update 
12-2007 1.00 C » Version: 462.01k 
Software - Multimedia Date Version Previous Size 
» HP QuickPlay Web Update 
01-2008 3.63 A » Version: 177.68M 
Software - Security Date Version Previous Size 
» NIS 2008 Modem Compatibility Update 
12-2007 1.00 A - 433.42k 
Software - Solutions Date Version Previous Size 
» LightScribe Host Software 
12-2007 1.10.19.1 A - 7.16M 
» Cyberlink YouCam Software 
11-2007 1002 - 49.54M 
Utility - Tools Date Version Previous Size 
» HP Help and Support for Microsoft Windows Vista (32-bit Editions) 
10-2007 1.5.1.0 » Version: 21.31M


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You need to first load the chipset driver . . then the others.

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...&swLang=8&mode=2&taskId=135&swItem=ob-54070-1

This might be your sound card driver:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ob-45570-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=1842155


----------



## ruba (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

How do I find what wireless card I have? I looked under network adapters but there isn't anything with the world wireless in it. Oh and I know I have one since I've connected wirelessly before.

Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Look at joeten's post . . You look to have:

Atheros Wireless LAN Driver 
06-2008 2.00 B » Version: 20.64M 


You can google for the driver


----------



## ruba (Jul 20, 2009)

Got it working! ray:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you load the chipset driver?


----------



## ruba (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, only thing that doesn't work is sound. When Installing this http://data.versiontracker.com/drivers/auto/compaq/pub/softpaq/sp37501-38000/sp37816.exe

I get an error saying "Driver Installation Failed: Could not find the MEDIA device for this driver.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When you do not get the drivers before downgradeing to XP, you set yourself up for a lot of work . . you will have to hunt down the drivers.

You can try the Unknown Device Driver to see what it tells you about the sound card


----------

